# Lunch Box



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whats in your lunch box?............ 
Some people carry everything under the sun in there and usually its been in there for years! I have to have salt and pepper in mine and always have hot sauce!:nuke:


----------



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

Extra pack of smokes, and a can of copenhagen. Never know when you need them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually don't do any lunch, so no box needed, I just keep moving from job to job, more jobs I do the more dollars I make.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to work with a guy whos lunch box could make Macgyver very happy. If the truck ever broke down we could survive for days out of his lunch box, heck he may have had the parts needed to fix the truck in it. I carry crackers and other snacks, extra cigs and a back up lighter.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to work with this this plumber that was atleast 350lbs. He had this lunchbox that was too small to put a 6 pack in. I guess it was his way of saying "As you can see by my lunch box, I don't eat much and it's not my fault I'm so fat":laughing:.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My father always told me you never eat while working or gambling. So I never do lunch.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dare i ask for a picture of your lunch box? Some are just out right nasty and at least 20 yrs old!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I carry my democrat voting card. 

I don't bring my lunch. I eat where ever. Usually if I stop and grab something for breakfast I won't eat lunch. Unless I have a helper


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Or the people who have job related stickers on there lunch box, I got a buddy who has a bunch of stickers on his been on his job for 30+ years, and probably has the same lunch box. :laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I carry my democrate voting card.
> 
> I don't bring my lunch. I eat where ever. Usually if I stop and grab something for breakfast I won't eat lunch. Unless I have a helper


 Must be the default picture you have you carry that card....:laughing:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have carried the same lunch box for about 8 yrs now. It always has a candy bar in it. I am diabetic so just in case. I have had to resort to hiding them cause every one knows they are there. Also a 1/2" 90 or 2 or 3. A j-hook and always some screws. Lunch usually a sandwich and this week some of my wifes famous sweet potato pie left over. YUM!!!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Dad always made it home with a candy bar or some treat left over in his box. Course I always checked and nabbed it. Realized years later it was on pourpose. :whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what I carry in mine. Never gone hungry yet :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I carry my democrat voting card.


In Chicago they hand them out like candy on Halloween, and since the dead vote in Chicago, that's pretty appropriate.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have anti-diarrhea pills, cough drops, tums, sinus decongestant, advils, bandaids, in a ziploc baggie. Plus lunch.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Here's what I carry in mine. Never gone hungry yet :thumbsup:


Your name is Gustav Eriksson?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Co_Co_plumbing said:


> Whats in your lunch box?............
> A six pack of apathy.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ishmael,
call me!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What's Lunch? My brake is the time it takes to get from one job to the next. When i'm done working I go home.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jjbex said:


> I have anti-diarrhea pills, cough drops, tums, sinus decongestant, advils, bandaids, in a ziploc baggie. Plus lunch.


 
Anti-diarrhea pills? You must eat alot of Taco Bell. Next time you're at Taco Bell, just tell them to hold the diarrhea, then you won't need the pills.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats in my lunch box?

Whatever my wife puts in there!:thumbup:
And about 99.999% of the time its pretty damn good!

Plenty of stuff to munch on and drink driving down the road between calls...
Connecticut has a funny little law where I have to be punched out for a 1/2 hour lunch so if I worked through lunch I'd be making a 1/2 hour donation so I take the break and relax.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a funky digestive system. Just last week I shart myself. First time in about 3 years. So the pills are a necessary part of my lunch box.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tmi


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that the office is back in the home...I dine in.....when out, the nearest and best joint that works with the schedule..or skip it. Try to hit the restaurants that give us work once and a while.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Tmi


?????? *t*he *m*aid is *i*n?
*t*eryaki *m*arinated *i*guana???/
*T*hree blind *mi*ce????

*T*oo *m*uch *i*nformation??


----------

